# Hubby gives in to addiction.



## SeaHorse

Hi my husband surprised me with a beautiful book for my birthday. :shock:

The DK Encyclopedia of Aquarium and Pond Fish. Woohoo. Score!! 
Here is a link to Amazon for it. http: Amazon.com: Encyclopedia of Aquarium and Pond Fish (9780756609412): David Alderton: Books to see what I mean. 

Gorgeous pictures and lots of information. I barely talked to him thru dinner I kept looking in it. He just laughed. He knew he had done good !!, and he was quite pleased with himself!! :wink: :lol:

Nice to see when they finally give in to our addictions and start feeding it!! lol


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

Great book. I have the same one


----------



## Romad

Whoo Hoo! Hey if you can't beat em, join em right?

Oh and happy birthday.


----------

